# blue cats



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

i do most of my fishing in the racin pool on the oh. river i have never got a blue. can any one tell me where i can catch blues east of cinnci? and what part of the mighty ohio river are they dominate? where the mississippi and ohio meet? any info thanks.


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

I was told that they were wiped out due to the pollution in the river. Now that the river conditions are better, blues are making a comeback. The WV Ohio River Management plan calls for 26,800 yearly stockings 2005 - 2009. I have no doubt that West Virginia's next state record blue will come out of the Greenup Pool.

I've only caught one blue in the Greenup Pool.. and that was at the Huntington boat docks with a spinner on an ultralight rod. 6 pounds. They are around and the small ones are sometimes confused as channel cats.


----------



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

i was at the king kat in point pleasant 1st place brought in 2 wonderful wall hangers weight around 80 something lbs.where in the heck would they have got those fish??? they said they drove an hour to there spot. would love to have some of that action lol.


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

mister wisker said:


> i was at the king kat in point pleasant 1st place brought in 2 wonderful wall hangers weight around 80 something lbs.where in the heck would they have got those fish??? they said they drove an hour to there spot. would love to have some of that action lol.


You realize that the West Virginia state record is only 36.85-inch, 27.2-pound. Bringing in two state record fish sounds fishy (pun intended)


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

There fish were caught on Ohio and Kentucky waters of the Ohio river therefore not qualifying it for the West Virginia state record.

Larry


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I see folks catchin them below meldahl most times I go. Last time there saw one 45-50 lbs get hauled in on a spoon the guy was tossin for hybrids,TC1


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

firecat said:


> There fish were caught on Ohio and Kentucky waters of the Ohio river therefore not qualifying it for the West Virginia state record.
> 
> Larry


I was going to post something here, but I'll take it to private message. It's not appropriate for public conversation.


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

I just read the tournament results again. Assuming they are correct, that is still West Virginia waters. I know Huntington is around 30 miles downstream from the RC Byrd Dam, the City of Huntington is six miles long east-west and there is still roughly another 7 miles of West Virginia water to Kenova, WV.

We're talking about my home waters here.. I know them like the back of my hand. If you say they were caught in Kentucky waters, then that's more than 45 miles downstream. What's your source? I actually question the validity of the article.



> Taking first place was the Catlettsburg, Kentucky team of Cecil Menshouse and Jason Winthrow with an overwhelming total weight of 87.35 pounds and taking home a check for $3,000.00. Cecil and Jason were fishing down river 30 miles below the dam in 15-35 feet of water using skipjack. The team also captured big fish of the event which netted them a new Minn Kota Trolling Motor.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

We heard they caught there fish down around the Ironton and Ashland area. Which is in Kentucky.  The tourney officials were just jotting what people were saying at the end of the tourney.


Larry


----------



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

where did you find the tournry results phattyb ? and i will be going there soon in hopes to catch me some big blues, would you like to go sometime phatty? im thinkin fall might be a good time


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

mister wisker said:


> where did you find the tournry results phattyb ? and i will be going there soon in hopes to catch me some big blues, would you like to go sometime phatty? im thinkin fall might be a good time


http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92197

Catfish1 is a great site specifically to catfishing nationwide.

As for the invite, my job schedule is pretty spaztic... especially weekends. Let me know when you have exact plans, I might be able to do some bank fishing at Greenup Dam for a few hours.


----------

